# من هو حجر الزاوية الذي رفضه البناؤون ؟



## الدين لله وحده (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

ورد في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 الفقرة 42،43 (قال لهم يسوع أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ).

الكلمات ديه قالها السيد المسيح لليهود عندما كان يوبخهم على قتل الانبياء وانكار الرسالات..

وشرح الايات  (لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منتكم ويعطى لأمه تعمل أثماره).. إخبار المسيح عليه السلام لليهود باستبدال الله لهم بأمة أخرى تحل محلهم في القيام بأمر الدين وأداء رسالته..


( الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية )..ويخبرهم المسيح عليه السلام أيضا عن ذلك الحجر الذي سيصير رأس الزاوية .
.
ويواصل المسيح عليه السلام كلامه عن ذلك الحجر الذي سيصير رأس الزاوية فيقول: (ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه)، واستخدام لفظي (يترضض) و(يسحقه) يؤكد أن الكلام يشير إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- الذي أيده الله بالقوة المادية وخاض العديد من الحروب حتى أظهر الله به الدين وسحق به كل أعدائه..

فمن هو المقصود إذن بحجر الزاوية غير سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...
خاصه وان فى حديث للنبى يؤكد هذا الكلام... وهو يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم: (إن مثلي ومثل الأنبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بنى بيتا فأحسنه وأجمله إلا موضع لبنة من زاوية، فجعل الناس يطوفون بالبيت ويعجبون له ويقولون:هلا وضعت هذه اللبنة؟ قال:فأنا اللبنة وأنا خاتم النبيين ).


وما هي الأمة الأخرى التي أعطاها الله ملكوته بعد أن نزعه من بني إسرائيل سوى أمة محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: سيدنا محمد مذكور فى الانجيل فلماذا تنكروة انتم؟*



الدين لله وحده قال:


> فمن هو المقصود إذن بحجر الزاوية غير سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...


 

اولا : يقول الكتاب المقدس :

(وَعِنْدَنَا الْكَلِمَةُ النَّبَوِيَّةُ، وَهِيَ أَثْبَتُ، الَّتِي تَفْعَلُونَ حَسَناً إِنِ انْتَبَهْتُمْ إِلَيْهَا كَمَا إِلَى سِرَاجٍ مُنِيرٍ فِي مَوْضِعٍ مُظْلِمٍ، إِلَى أَنْ يَنْفَجِرَ النَّهَارُ وَيَطْلَعَ كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، 20 عَالِمِينَ هَذَا أَوَّلاً: أَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الْكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ، 21 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. )
(بطرس الثانية 1: 19- 21)

ولذلك فنحن لن نفسر لك ، ولكن نكتب لك التفسير بنطق الوحي المقدس 

تكلم النبي في المزامير قائلا :

(22الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 
23 مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا. )
(مزمور 118 : 22 - 23)

وقد كان السيد المسيح يتكلم عن نفسه في قوله :

(«اسْمَعُوا مَثَلاً آخَرَ: كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ رَبُّ بَيْتٍ غَرَسَ كَرْماً وَأَحَاطَهُ بِسِيَاجٍ وَحَفَرَ فِيهِ مَعْصَرَةً وَبَنَى بُرْجاً وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ وَسَافَرَ. 
34 وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ وَقْتُ الأَثْمَارِ أَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ إِلَى الْكَرَّامِينَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَثْمَارَهُ. 
35 فَأَخَذَ الْكَرَّامُونَ عَبِيدَهُ وَجَلَدُوا بَعْضاً وَقَتَلُوا بَعْضاً وَرَجَمُوا بَعْضاً. 
36 ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الأَوَّلِينَ فَفَعَلُوا بِهِمْ كَذَلِكَ. 
37 فَأَخِيراً أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِمُ ابْنَهُ قَائِلاً: يَهَابُونَ ابْنِي! 
38 وَأَمَّا الْكَرَّامُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الاِبْنَ قَالُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: هَذَا هُوَ الْوَارِثُ. هَلُمُّوا نَقْتُلْهُ وَنَأْخُذْ مِيرَاثَهُ! 
39 فَأَخَذُوهُ وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْكَرْمِ وَقَتَلُوهُ. 
40 فَمَتَى جَاءَ صَاحِبُ الْكَرْمِ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِأُولَئِكَ الْكَرَّامِينَ؟» 
41 قَالُوا لَهُ: «أُولَئِكَ الأَرْدِيَاءُ يُهْلِكُهُمْ هَلاَكاً رَدِيّاً وَيُسَلِّمُ الْكَرْمَ إِلَى كَرَّامِينَ آخَرِينَ يُعْطُونَهُ الأَثْمَارَ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا». 
42 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا؟ 
43 لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لِأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. 
44 وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ». 
45 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ. 
46 وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ خَافُوا مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ. )
(متى 21: 33 - 46)

فاذا كان اليهود فهموا ان الكلام عنهم ، فمن تعتقدين هو الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون في كلام المسيح ؟؟؟

اليس يتكلم عن نفسه ، وهو الحجر الاساس الذي يبني عليه كل البناء ، والذي - اي المسيح - تنبأ عنه كل الانبياء .

وحتى لا نتركك في حيرة من التخمين والتفكير ، هذا هو الوحي المقدس يقول صراحة ان الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو السيد يسوع المسيح نفسه .

(1 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا يُخَاطِبَانِ الشَّعْبَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِمَا الْكَهَنَةُ وَقَائِدُ جُنْدِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالصَّدُّوقِيُّونَ 
2 مُتَضَجِّرِينَ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِمَا الشَّعْبَ وَنِدَائِهِمَا فِي يَسُوعَ بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
3 فَأَلْقَوْا عَلَيْهِمَا الأَيَادِيَ وَوَضَعُوهُمَا فِي حَبْسٍ إِلَى الْغَدِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ. 
4 وَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا الْكَلِمَةَ آمَنُوا وَصَارَ عَدَدُ الرِّجَالِ نَحْوَ خَمْسَةِ آلاَفٍ. 
5 وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَهُمْ وَشُيُوخَهُمْ وَكَتَبَتَهُمُ اجْتَمَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 
6 مَعَ حَنَّانَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَيَافَا وَيُوحَنَّا وَالإِسْكَنْدَرِ وَجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِنْ عَشِيرَةِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ. 
7 وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهُمَا فِي الْوَسَطِ جَعَلُوا يَسْأَلُونَهُمَا: «بِأَيَّةِ قُوَّةٍ وَبِأَيِّ اسْمٍ صَنَعْتُمَا أَنْتُمَا هَذَا؟» 
8 حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الشَّعْبِ وَشُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ 
9 إِنْ كُنَّا نُفْحَصُ الْيَوْمَ عَنْ إِحْسَانٍ إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ سَقِيمٍ بِمَاذَا شُفِيَ هَذَا 
10 فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُوماً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هَذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحاً. 
11 *هَذَا هُوَ الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي احْتَقَرْتُمُوهُ أَيُّهَا الْبَنَّاؤُونَ الَّذِي صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. *
12 وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ». 
13 فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا مُجَاهَرَةَ بُطْرُسَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَوَجَدُوا أَنَّهُمَا إِنْسَانَانِ عَدِيمَا الْعِلْمِ وَعَامِّيَّانِ تَعَجَّبُوا. فَعَرَفُوهُمَا أَنَّهُمَا كَانَا مَعَ يَسُوعَ.)
(اعمال الرسل 4: 1 - 13)

هل بعد هذا شك في ان النبؤة في القديم ، والمثل الذي قاله السيد يسوع المسيح ، وشرح الروح القدس بالوحي المقدس ان الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون وقد صار رأس الزاوية ، هو السيد يسوع المسيح نفسه ؟؟؟

(فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَامِلاَنِ مَعَ اللهِ وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَحَةُ اللهِ بِنَاءُ اللهِ. 
10 حَسَبَ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي كَبَنَّاءٍ حَكِيمٍ قَدْ وَضَعْتُ أَسَاساً وَآخَرُ يَبْنِي عَلَيْهِ. وَلَكِنْ فَلْيَنْظُرْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ كَيْفَ يَبْنِي عَلَيْهِ. 
11* فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَضَعَ أَسَاساً آخَرَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي وُضِعَ الَّذِي هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ*. )
(كورنثوس الاولى 3: 9 - 11)

( مَبْنِيِّينَ عَلَى أَسَاسِ الرُّسُلِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،* وَيَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ نَفْسُهُ حَجَرُ الزَّاوِيَةِ، *
21 الَّذِي فِيهِ كُلُّ الْبِنَاءِ مُرَكَّباً مَعاً يَنْمُو هَيْكَلاً مُقَدَّساً فِي الرَّبِّ. 
22 الَّذِي فِيهِ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مَبْنِيُّونَ مَعاً، مَسْكَناً لِلَّهِ فِي الرُّوحِ)
(افسس 2: 20 - 22)

سلام الله ينير قلبك وعقلك للفهم والحكمة في معرفة الاعلان الالهي المقدس في الرب يسوع المسيح حجر الزاوية ، والذي ليس باحد غيره الخلاص .


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: سيدنا محمد مذكور فى الانجيل فلماذا تنكروة انتم؟*



الدين لله وحده قال:


> وما هي الأمة الأخرى التي أعطاها الله ملكوته بعد أن نزعه من بني إسرائيل سوى أمة محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟!!


 
الامة المقصودة هي كل امة غير اليهود ، الذين جاء لهم المسيح ورفضهم .

فنحن المؤمنين بالرب يسوع المسيح مخلصا وفاديا ، من غير الامة اليهودية ، ينطبق علينا هذا الكلام !!!!

*( وَلَمَّا حَضَرَا وَجَمَعَا الْكَنِيسَةَ أَخْبَرَا بِكُلِّ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مَعَهُمَا وَأَنَّهُ فَتَحَ لِلْأُمَمِ بَابَ الإِيمَانِ.)*
*(اعمال 14: 27)*


( فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «بِالْحَقِّ أَنَا أَجِدُ أَنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ. 
35 بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ. 
36 الْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بِالسَّلاَمِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ. 
37 أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ الأَمْرَ الَّذِي صَارَ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ بَعْدَ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَرَزَ بِهَا يُوحَنَّا. 
38 يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ. 
39 وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ بِكُلِّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. الَّذِي أَيْضاً قَتَلُوهُ مُعَلِّقِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ. 
40 هَذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ وَأَعْطَى أَنْ يَصِيرَ ظَاهِراً 
41 لَيْسَ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ بَلْ لِشُهُودٍ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَانْتَخَبَهُمْ. لَنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ أَكَلْنَا وَشَرِبْنَا مَعَهُ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 
42 وَأَوْصَانَا أَنْ نَكْرِزَ لِلشَّعْبِ وَنَشْهَدَ بِأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمُعَيَّنُ مِنَ اللهِ دَيَّاناً لِلأَحْيَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتِ. 
43 لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا». 
44 فَبَيْنَمَا بُطْرُسُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ. 
45 *فَانْدَهَشَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْخِتَانِ كُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ مَعَ بُطْرُسَ لأَنَّ مَوْهِبَةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ قَدِ انْسَكَبَتْ عَلَى الْأُمَمِ أَيْضاً* - 
46 لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ وَيُعَظِّمُونَ اللهَ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ بُطْرُسُ: 
47 «أَتُرَى يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَمْنَعَ الْمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ يَعْتَمِدَ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ كَمَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً؟» 
48 وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يَعْتَمِدُوا بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. حِينَئِذٍ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ أَيَّاماً.)
(اعمال الرسل 10: 34- 48)


----------



## صوت الرب (29 يناير 2010)

من هو حجر الزاوية الذي رفضه البناؤون ؟
بإختصار هو السيد المسيح و ليس آخر
و رد الحبيب نيومان كامل و وافي تستطيع الإستفادة منه


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي .


http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/matew21.htm



*. مثل الكرّامين الأشرار* 


لخّص السيِّد تاريخ الخلاص كلّه في هذا المثل، فيه أوضح محبّة الله المترفّقة، إذ غرس كرمًا وأحاطه بسياج، وحفر فيه معصرة، وبنى برجًا، وسلّمه إلى كرّامين، وسافر. لقد ائتمنهم على الكرم بعد أن قدّم لهم كل الإمكانيّات للعمل، لكن إذ أرسل عبيده يطلب ثمرًا، جلَد الكرّامون بعضهم، وقتلوا بعضًا، ورجموا بعضًا. وتكرّر الأمر في دفعة أخرى، وأخيرًا "*أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلاً: يهابون ابني. وأما الكرّامون فلما رأوا الابن قالوا بينهم: هذا هو الوراث، هلمّوا نقتله، ونأخذ ميراثه. فأخذوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه*" [37-39].

في المثل السابق ظهر اليهود كأصحاب كلام بلا عمل، ففقدوا مركزهم ليحل محلَّهم من بالعمل أعلنوا ندمِهم على ماضيهم. أمّا هنا فالسيِّد يكشف لهم أنهم عبر التاريخ كلّه لم يكونوا فقط غير عاملين، وإنما مضطهِدين لرجال الله في أعنف صورة، حتى متى جاء ابن الله نفسه الوارث يُخرجونه خارج أورشليم ليقتلوه!

لقد أصدر الحكم عليهم من أفواههم، إذ سألهم: "*فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم ماذا يفعل بأولئك الكرّامين؟" قالوا له "أولئك الأردياء يهلكهم هلاكًا رديًا، ويسلّم الكرْم إلى كرّامين آخرين، يعطونه الأثمار في أوقاتها*" [40-41] وختم السيِّد على الحكم بقوله: "*أمَا قرأتم قط في الكتب: الحجر الذي رفضه البنّاؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية، من قِِبَل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا. لذلك أقول لكن إن ملكوت الله يُنزع منكم ويعطي لأُمَّة تعمل أثماره. ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضَّض، ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه" *[42-44]. هكذا بلغ بهم السيِّد إلى النتيجة، ألا وهي الحاجة إلى هدْم البناء القديم ليقوم ملكوت الله على أساس جديد. 

ما هو الحجر المرفوض؟ قيل أنه عند بناء هيكل سليمان وَجد البنّاؤون حجرًا ضخمًا، فظنّوا أنه لا يصلح لشيءٍ فاحتقروه، ولكن إذ احتاجوا إلى حجر في رأس الزاوية لم يجدوا حجرًا يصلح مثل ذلك الحجر المُحتقر. وكان ذلك رمزًا للسيِّد المسيح الذي احتقره رجال الدين اليهودي، ولم يعلموا أن الحجر الذي يربط بين الحائطين في الهيكل الجديد، يضم فيه من هم من اليهود ومن هم من الأمم، ليصير الكل أعضاء في الملكوت الجديد. 

شرح *القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير *هذا المثل في شيء من التفصيل، إذ قال: [إن كان أحد يفحص مدلول ما قيل هنا بعينيّ الذهن الفاحصين يجد كل تاريخ بني إسرائيل مختصرًا في هذه الكلمات. فمن هو الذي غرس الكرم، وماذا يُفهم بالكرم المغروس قد أوضحه المرتّل بقوله عن الإسرائيليّين... *"*كرمَة من مصر نُقلت، طَردت أُممًا وغرستْها، هيَّأت قدامها فأصَّلت أصولها فملأت الأرض" (مز 80: 8-9). ويُعلن النبي الطوباوي إشعياء ذات الأمر بقوله: *"*كان لحبيبي كرْم على أَكَََمَة خصبة*"* (إش 5: 1)، ويتحدّث بأكثر قوّة موضّحًا ما سبق أن قيل بطريقة غامضة: *"*إن كرم رب الجنود هو بيت إسرائيل وغرس لذّته رجال يهوذا*"* (إش 5: 7). إذن الله هو غارس الكرم، سافر لمدة طويلة. إن كان الله يملأ الكل وليس غائبًا عن أي كائن بل هو موجود، فكيف سافر صاحب الكرم زمانًا طويلاً؟ هذا يعني أنهم بعد أن رأوه في شكل نار عند نزوله على جبل سيناء مع موسى الذي تكلم معهم بالشريعة كوسيطٍ، لم يعد يهبهم حضرته بطريقة منظورة، وإنما استخدم التشبيهات مأخوذة عن الأعمال البشريّة، فكانت علاقته بهم علاقة من هو سافر عنهم في رحلة بعيدة. 

إذن كما قلت، لقد سافر ومع هذا كان مهتمّا بكرْمه[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]،[/FONT] يشغِل ذهنه. وإذ أرسل لهم خدّامًا أمناء على مراحل ثلاث مختلفة ليطلب المحصول أو الفاكهة من مخازن كرْمه. لم يترك فترة فاصلة بين هذه المراحل لم يُرسل الله فيها أنبياء أو أبرارًا ينصحون إسرائيل ويَحثّونه على تقديم ثمار حسب الشريعة لأمجاد الحياة. لكنهم كانوا أشرّارًا وعصاه ومتحجّري القلب، وكانت قلوبهم قاسية لا تقبل النصيحة حتى أنهم لم يصغوا للكلمة التي تنفعهم. فنرى إشعياء النبي وهو شخص يمكن القول إنه ذاب من كثرة الأتعاب والمشقّات بلا نفع، قائلاً: *"*يا رب من صدّق خبرّنا" (إش 53: 1). فبتجاهلهم للمرسلين إليهم "أرسلوهم فارغين" (لو 20: 10)، إذ لم يكن لهم من شيء صالح يقدّمونه لله مُرسلهم. وقد وبّخ إرميا أيضًا جموع اليهود مع حكّامهم بسبب عجرفتهم، وأنذره قائلاً: *"*من أُكلِّمه وأُنذره فيسمع؟! ها إن أُذنهم غلْفاء فلا يقدرون أن يَصغوا. ها إن كلمة الرب قد صارت لهم عارًا لا يُسرُّون بها" (إر6: 10). وفي موضع آخر يحدّث أورشليم هكذا: *"*داويْنا بابل فلم تُشفَ، دعوهما ولنذهب كل واحد إلى أرضه، لأن قضاءها وصل إلى السماء" (إر 51: 9). وكما قلت أنه يدعو أورشليم بابل، لأنها لا تختلف عن فارس (عاصمتها بابل) في عصيانها وارتدادها، ولأنها لم ترد أن تخضع للشرائع المقدّسة. وأيضًا ربّما لأنها صارت محتقرة، لأن ليس لها معرفة الله، إذ اختارت أن تتعبّد للخليقة دون الخالق ولعمل يديها، لأن إسرائيل كان مخطئًا بالارتداد عن الإيمان وعبادة الأوثان. هذا هو الطريق الذي به يطردون المرسلين إليهم بخزي. 

إذ تأمّل رب الكرْم مع نفسه قال: *"*ماذا أفعل؟!" (لو 20: 13). ويليق بنا أن نفحص بدقّة معنى هذا القول. هل يستخدم صاحب الكرْم هذه الكلمات، لأنه لم يعد له خدّام آخرين؟ بالتأكيد لا، فإن الله لا ينقصه خدّام لتحقيق إرادته المقدّسة. لكنّه كطبيب يقول للمريض: ماذا أفعل؟ من هذا نفهم أن الطبيب قد استخدم كل مصدر للفن الطبّي ولكن بلا نفع. لهذا نؤكد أن رب الكرْم قد مارس كل رقَّة ورعاية مع كرْمه، لكنّه دون أن ينتفع الكرْم بشيء، لهذا يقول: ماذا أفعل؟ وما هي النتيجة؟ لقد أراد أن يحقّق هدفًا أعظم إذ قال *"أرسل ابني الحبيب، لعلّهم إذ رأوه يهابونه"*. فبعد إرساله الخدّام أرسل الابن كواحد لا يُحصى بين الخدّام إذ هو الرب والابن الحقيقي. إن كان قد أخذ شكل العبد من أجل التدبير لكنّه هو الله، ابن الله الآب نفسه، له سلطان طبيعي. فهل كرّم هؤلاء ذاك الذي جاء بكونه الابن والرب والمالك، بكونه وارثًا كل ما يخصّ الله الآب؟! لا، بل قتلوه خارج الكرْم، وقد دبّروا فيما بينهم عملاً غبيًا مملوء جهالة وشرًا، قائلين: *"هلمّوا نقتله لكي يصير لنا الميراث"*. لكن اخبرني، كيف نقبل هذا؟ هل أنت ابن الله الآب؟ هل يكون لك الميراث طبيعيًا؟ إن كنت تطرد الوارث بعيدًا عن الطريق، فكيف تصير أنت ربًا تطمع في الميراث؟! كيف لا يكون هذا أمرًا مضحكًا وسخيفًا؟! فالرب بكونه الابن وكوارثٍ حقيقيٍ له السلطان لدى الآب قد صار إنسانًا، دعا الذين آمنوا به إلى شركة مملكته فيكون مالكًا معهم، أمّا هؤلاء فقد أرادوا نوال المملكة بمفردهم دونه، مغتصبين لأنفسهم الميراث الربّاني. هذا الهدف كان مستحيلاً ومملوء جهالة، لذلك يقول عنهم الطوباوي داود في المزامير: "الساكن في السموات يضحك بهم والرب يستهزئ بهم" (مز 2: 4). ولهذا طرد رؤساء مجمع اليهود بسبب مقاومتهم إرادة الله، مطالبًا إيّاهم بتسليم الكرْم الذي أُؤتُمنوا عليه ولم يُثمر. لقد قال الله في موضع آخر: "رعاة كثيرون أفسدوا كرمي، داسوا (دنّسوا) نصيبي، جعلوا نصيبي المشتهَى برّيّة خربة، جعلوه خرابًا" (إر 12: 10). وقيل على لسان إشعياء: "قد اِنتصب الرب للمخاصمة وهو قائم لدينونة الشعوب، الرب يدخل في المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه ورؤسائهم، وأنتم قد أكلتم (حرقتم) الكرم" (إش 3: 13-14). فإذ ردُّوا الأرض بلا ثمر كأشرار، فإنهم بعدلٍ يسقطون تحت ضيقات قاسية بسبب إهمالهم وقتلهم للرب. 
​*"ويعطي الكرم لآخرين"​*، من هم هؤلاء الآخرون؟ أجيب إنهم جماعة الرسل القدّيسين، والمبشّرون بالوصايا الإنجيليّة وخدّام العهد الجديد. الذين يعرفون كيف يهذّبون الناس بطريقةٍ لائقةٍ بلا لومٍ، ويقودونهم في كل شيء بما يَسُر الله بطريقة رائعة. هذا ما تتعلَّمه من قول الله على لسان إشعياء لأُمَّة اليهود أي مجمعهم: *"*وأرُد يدي عليكِ... وابحث عنك لأُنقّيكِ والذين لا يطيعونني يهلكون، وأنزع عنكِ فاعلي الشرّ وأخضع المتعجرفين، وأعيد قُضاتك كما في الأول ومشيريكِ كما في البداءة*"* (إش 1: 25) الخ. وكما قلت يُشير بهذا إلى مبشري العهد الجديد الذين قيل عنهم في موضع آخر في إشعياء: *"*أمّا أنتم فتُدعون كهنة الرب، تُسمُّون خدّام الله"(61: 6). أما كون الكرْم قد أُعطيَ لكرّامين آخرين، ليس فقط للرسل القدّيسين، وإنما أيضًا للذين جاءوا بعدهم، وإن كانوا ليسوا من دم إسرائيلي، فهذا يعلنه إله الجميع بقوله على لسان إشعياء عن كنيسة الأمم وعن بقيّة إسرائيل: *"*ويقف الأجانب ويرعون غنمكم ويكون بنو الغريب حُرَّاثيكم وكرَّاميكم*"* (إش 61: 5). فإنه بحق كثير من الأمم حُسِبوا كقدّيسين، وقد صاروا معلِّمين ومدرِّبين، وإلى الآن يوجد رجال من أصل أممي يحتلُّون مراكز كبرى في الكنائس يبذرون بذار التقوى التي للمسيح في قلوب المؤمنين ويردُّون الأمم الذين أُؤتُمنوا عليهم ككروم جميلة في نظر الله.] 

ويُعلّق *القدّيس كيرلّس *أيضًا على كلمات السيِّد عن نفسه أنه الحجر المرفوض، هكذا: [المخلّص هو الحجر المختار وقد رذَله هؤلاء الذين كان يجب عليهم بناء مجمع اليهود، وقد صار رأس الزاوية. يشبِّهَه الكتاب المقدّس بحجر زاوية، لأنه يجمع الشعبين معًا: إسرائيل والأمم في إيمان واحد وحب واحد (أف2: 15).]​*9. إدراك الرؤساء أمثلته
"ولما سمع رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون أمثاله 
عرفوا أنه تكلَّم عليهم. 
وإذ كانوا يطلبون أن يمسكوه،
خافوا من الجموع،
لأنه كان عندهم مثل نبي" ​*[45-46]. ​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> وما هي الأمة الأخرى التي أعطاها الله ملكوته بعد أن نزعه من بني إسرائيل سوى أمة محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟!!


 

يا ابني حرام عليك.... أعقل وفكر ولا تردد مثل الببغاء وراء غيرك.

أي ملكوت هذا الذي تتكلم عنه؟ 
هل تفهم أنت وغيرك مِنَ الذين كتبوا هذا الكلام معنى ملكوت في الكتاب المقدس؟ أكيد لا أنت ولا غيرك يفهمها والا لما قلتم ما قلتم.

المسيح حينما كان يتكلم عن حجر الزاوية كان يتكلم عن ملكوت الله وليس عن ملكوت ارضي. تأخذون الكلام من سياق الحديث وتفسرونه بكل جهل وفقا لمزاجكم. فإذا كان نبيك نفسه غير واثق انه سيذهب اليه (ملكوت الله) فكيف يكون الله أعطاه لامة محمد ومتى؟


استماته جديدة لتثبيت صدق نبؤة نبيكم من الإنجيل وذلك لأن ليس لديكم الدليل.

وتدور الدائرة وتقع على رؤوسكم مثل كل محاولة سابقة، ولكنكم لا تتعلمون.

يا رب ارحم!​


----------



## youhnna (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> ورد في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 الفقرة 42،43 (قال لهم يسوع أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ).
> 
> ...



*تحليل ظريف عجبنى ههههههههههههه
الصخرة  هى المسيح والحجر الذى رفضة البناؤن هو المسيح
البناؤن هنا هما رؤساء الدين اليهودى
اما من سقط على الصخرة يترضض ومن سقط علية الصخرة يسحقة
فهو الغير مؤمن بالمسيح له المجد فالبتاكيد سيسحق فى جهنم
وليس السحق بالسيف فان كان كذلك لكان اسكندر الاكبر واباطرة الحروب الاقوياء اولى من محمد
الاترى ان المسيح ب 12 تلميذ فقط من ابسط الناس نشروا الايمان بالمسيح فى كل الارض
لم ينشروا الايمان بحد السيف وسفك الدماء والغزوات بل فقط بقوة الكلمة المؤيدة من الله
اما ان تعطى لامة تعمل اثمارة
فالمقصود بها اى شعب غير اليهود كقول السيد له المجد فى انجيل يوحنا
جئت لخاصتى وخاصتى لم تقبلنى اما كل اللذين قبلونى اعطيتهم سلطان ان يصيروا اولاد الله
المسيح هو من اعطى السلطان لانه ابن الله وقد دفع اليه كل شىء
وقبل ظهور محمد كانت المسيحية منتشرة فى كل العالم بما فيها الجزيرة العربية
حتى محمد نفسة كان قد تتلمذ على يد ورقة ابن نوفل وهو مسيحى منحرف المذهب*


----------



## الدين لله وحده (29 يناير 2010)

ازاى كان بيتكلم عن نفسه وهو قال( هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا )؟؟؟


----------



## الدين لله وحده (29 يناير 2010)

> يا ابني حرام عليك.... أعقل وفكر ولا تردد مثل الببغاء وراء غيرك.
> 
> أي ملكوت هذا الذي تتكلم عنه؟
> هل تفهم أنت وغيرك مِنَ الذين كتبوا هذا الكلام معنى ملكوت في الكتاب المقدس؟ أكيد لا أنت ولا غيرك يفهمها والا لما قلتم ما قلتم.
> ...


 
على فكرة انا مش دارسه الانجيل ولا قريته عشان تقولى بنفسرة بكل جهل ولا لاء مانتوا كتير بتفسروا القران غلط وعلى هواكم وبتزعموا انكم فاهمينه لكنى بكل صراحه قولت انا مافهمش فيه حاجه وده مجرد سؤال كل الحكايه انى شوفت الايه واستغربت حبيت اسال وانتوا اعلم منى طبعا فيه وبس
كنت عايزة اعرف معناها ليس الا 
وشكرا...


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> ورد في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 الفقرة 42،43 (قال لهم يسوع أما قرأتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا لذلك أقول لكم إن ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمة تعمل أثماره ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ).
> 
> الكلمات ديه قالها السيد المسيح لليهود عندما كان يوبخهم على قتل الانبياء وانكار الرسالات..


 
لا يا حضرة التفسير الذي نقلته غلط. السيد المسيح كان يتكلم عن رفضهم له بالذات، فاشار الى نفسه بحجر الزاوية والى علماء الشريعة اليهودية بالبنائين. فهم قد رفضوه وقالوا انه سامري وبه شيطان.

[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 48 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً *إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟*» [/q-bible]

ولكن بقيامته آمن به يهود وغير يهود فصار حجر الزاوية التي جمع فيه جوانب العالم، كما أن حجر الزاوية في البناء يربط الجوانب ببعضها.





الدين لله وحده قال:


> فمن هو المقصود إذن بحجر الزاوية غير سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...


 
إن لحجر الزاوية أهمية حيوية في البناء لأنه يجمع الجوانب ببعضها.
فلو وقع حجر الزاوية وخرج من مكانه لسقط البناء. 

فكيف يكون نبيك حجر الزاوية وهو قد مات وشبع موتا؟؟؟؟

في حين ان السيد المسيح حي الى الأبد وهو الذي يملك الى الأبد.



الدين لله وحده قال:


> .
> ويواصل المسيح عليه السلام كلامه عن ذلك الحجر الذي سيصير رأس الزاوية فيقول: (ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه)، واستخدام لفظي (يترضض) و(يسحقه) يؤكد أن الكلام يشير إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- الذي أيده الله بالقوة المادية وخاض العديد من الحروب حتى أظهر الله به الدين وسحق به كل أعدائه..


سحق أعداء من؟
إذا كانوا اعداء الله، فالله لا يحتاج لسيف ليسحقهم، ولكنه بمحبته لكل البشر يمهلم ويعطيهم الفرصة للتوبه، وسحقهم يكون في الآخرة. 

أنهم أعداء محمد الذين وقفوا إما أمام رسالته الكاذبة، وإما أمام أحلامه التوسعية باسم الدين. 



الدين لله وحده قال:


> خاصه وان فى حديث للنبى يؤكد هذا الكلام... وهو يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم: (إن مثلي ومثل الأنبياء من قبلي كمثل رجل بنى بيتا فأحسنه وأجمله إلا موضع لبنة من زاوية، فجعل الناس يطوفون بالبيت ويعجبون له ويقولون:هلا وضعت هذه اللبنة؟ قال:فأنا اللبنة وأنا خاتم النبيين ).


 
محاولة شيطانية لنبيك، الذي كان يعرف الكتب، في تشبيه نفسه بالإله يسوع المسيح الذي قال عن نفسه انه حجر الزاوية وانه البداية والنهاية وان كل نبي بعده كذاب.


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> على فكرة انا مش دارسه الانجيل ولا قريته عشان تقولى بنفسرة بكل جهل ولا لاء مانتوا كتير بتفسروا القران غلط وعلى هواكم وبتزعموا انكم فاهمينه لكنى بكل صراحه قولت انا مافهمش فيه حاجه وده مجرد سؤال كل الحكايه انى شوفت الايه واستغربت حبيت اسال وانتوا اعلم منى طبعا فيه وبس
> كنت عايزة اعرف معناها ليس الا
> وشكرا...


 

أعتذر منكِ لأني خاطبتك على أنك شاب.

بكل صدق وصراحة نحن لا نفسر القرآن على هوانا. 
فسواء كان على القنوات الفضائية، أم في الكتب، أم في هذا المنتدى (لأني لست مشتركة بمنتدى آخر) كل تفاسيرنا مأخوذة من أمهات كتبكم.

إذ لا يحق لنا التفسير على هوانا.

أرجو أن تقبلي اعتذاري ويا ريت اكون قد رديت على سؤالك.


----------



## الدين لله وحده (29 يناير 2010)

> أعتذر منكِ لأني خاطبتك على أنك شاب.
> 
> بكل صدق وصراحة نحن لا نفسر القرآن على هوانا.
> فسواء كان على القنوات الفضائية، أم في الكتب، أم في هذا المنتدى (لأني لست مشتركة بمنتدى آخر) كل تفاسيرنا مأخوذة من أمهات كتبكم.
> ...


لا مافيش مشكله طبعا سواء بنت او ولد مش هاتفرق فى حاجه...
انتى طبعا رديتى على سؤالى بخصوص ايه الانجيل وطبعا انتى ادرى منى وانا مش هاناقش لانى مش بحب اتكلم فى حاجه ماعرفهاش ولا بحب المجادله وخلاص والله اعلم اذا كان ده التفسير الصحيح ام لا ...
اما بخصوص القران والحديث فانتوا فعلا كتير بتفهموا التفسير غلط عموم ده اللى شوفته لما دخلت المنتدى وفى الاول والاخر الله اعلم بمين الحق ومين الباطل..
وشكرا ليكى على ردك..


----------



## youhnna (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> لا مافيش مشكله طبعا سواء بنت او ولد مش هاتفرق فى حاجه...
> انتى طبعا رديتى على سؤالى بخصوص ايه الانجيل وطبعا انتى ادرى منى وانا مش هاناقش لانى مش بحب اتكلم فى حاجه ماعرفهاش ولا بحب المجادله وخلاص والله اعلم اذا كان ده التفسير الصحيح ام لا ...
> اما بخصوص القران والحديث فانتوا فعلا كتير بتفهموا التفسير غلط عموم ده اللى شوفته لما دخلت المنتدى وفى الاول والاخر الله اعلم بمين الحق ومين الباطل..
> وشكرا ليكى على ردك..



*الاخت الفاضلة
اعجبنى حقا ردك هذا ولكن مادمت قلتى الله واعلم بمين الحق ومين الباطل
فان كنتى حقا تريدى الحق فاطلبى من قلب صادق اله الحق ان يعرفك ماهو الحق
والله لايترك ابدا من يسعون اليه​*


----------



## الدين لله وحده (29 يناير 2010)

> الاخت الفاضلة
> اعجبنى حقا ردك هذا ولكن مادمت قلتى الله واعلم بمين الحق ومين الباطل
> فان كنتى حقا تريدى الحق فاطلبى من قلب صادق اله الحق ان يعرفك ماهو الحق
> والله لايترك ابدا من يسعون اليه​


متشكرة اوى لكلامك ولنصيحتك...​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> ازاى كان بيتكلم عن نفسه وهو قال( هذا وهو عجيب في أعيننا )؟؟؟


 
اعتذر لك ، الغلطة غلطتي ، فقد وضعت لك عدد واحد من المزمور الذي اقتبس منه المسيح 
وذلك لعدم تطويل موضوع الرد ، ولكن الجملة نفسها التي تسألين عنها ، هي من كلام المزمور المقتبس وليس من كلام المسيح .

(22الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 
23 مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هَذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا. )
(مزمور 118 : 22 - 23)

يمكنك الضغط على الرابط لقراءة المزمور كاملا .

سلام الله معك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (30 يناير 2010)

> وطبعا انتى ادرى منى وانا مش هاناقش لانى مش بحب اتكلم فى حاجه ماعرفهاش ولا بحب المجادله وخلاص والله اعلم اذا كان ده التفسير الصحيح ام لا ...


مرحب بيكى يا استاذة (الدين لله وحده) 
يا ريت نشوفك على طول ونشوف كل اسئلتك .. مرحب بيكى فى وسط اخوتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

علي فكره يا الدين لله واحده الكتاب المقدس متوفر و متاح باربع ترجمات علي الموقع هنا بعهديه القديم و الجديد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## الدين لله وحده (30 يناير 2010)

> اعتذر لك ، الغلطة غلطتي ، فقد وضعت لك عدد واحد من المزمور الذي اقتبس منه المسيح
> وذلك لعدم تطويل موضوع الرد ، ولكن الجملة نفسها التي تسألين عنها ، هي من كلام المزمور المقتبس وليس من كلام المسيح .
> 
> (22الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ.
> ...


متشكرة اوى وانا هاقراه ولو مافهمتش حاجه هاسالكم  فيها ..
ارجو انى مكنش دايقتكم ..


----------



## الدين لله وحده (30 يناير 2010)

> مرحب بيكى يا استاذة (الدين لله وحده)
> يا ريت نشوفك على طول ونشوف كل اسئلتك .. مرحب بيكى فى وسط اخوتك


 
ميرسي اوى لذوقك ...
واى استفسار فى المسيحيه اكيد هاسالكم فيه...


----------



## الدين لله وحده (30 يناير 2010)

> علي فكره يا الدين لله واحده الكتاب المقدس متوفر و متاح باربع ترجمات علي الموقع هنا بعهديه القديم و الجديد
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
انا عارفه بس مش دايما بيبقي عندى وقت .. اكيد فى اقرب فرصه هاحاول اقراه ...


----------



## صوت الرب (30 يناير 2010)

الدين لله وحده قال:


> طب والايه ديه (****************)
> 
> وديه ( ******************) .
> 
> ...


من أين أتيت بهذه الآيات ؟!!!
لا يوجد اسم محمد في كل الكتاب المقدس
تأكد من الآيات قبل كتابتها لأنك بهذا تعتبر مخادعا و مدلسا


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

تم حذف جميع المداخلات الخارجة عن الموضوع للتشتيت
نرجو من الاخوة المسلمين قراءة قوانين المنتدى جيدا 
يسمح بطرح سؤال واحد فقط في الموضوع الواحد .
لا يسمح بوضع اي كلام بدون شواهد من الكتاب المقدس 
بذكر اسم السفر والاصحاح ورقم العدد .
غير مسموح للمسلمين بوضع تفسيراتهم الخاص .

اي مداخلة خارجة عن عنوان الموضوع ومحتواه سيتم حذفها .
اي تكرار للمداخلات المحذوفة ستعرض العضوية للايقاف والموضوع للغلق .
يمكنك الاعتراض في قسم الشكاوي والمشكلات اذا كان لك اعتراض .


برجاء تعلموا النظام قليلا .


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

الى الاخوة المسلمين 

اذا كنت تزعم ان هناك نبؤة لمحمد في الكتاب المقدس 
رجاء قراءة هذا الموضوع ، قبل ان تضع مشاركتك فيه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107074

فربما كان تم الرد عليها مسبقا ، فلا داعي للتكرار 
اقرأ قبل ان تكتب


----------



## ضمير (31 يناير 2010)

تفسير جميل نيومان و مشكووور على اجمل رد و انا استفيد جدا معكم و يعطيك الله كل القوه للرد على الجميع و الصحه كذلك


----------

